# intake set up



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

ok i have the K&N cold air intake for my car, they say it adds about 20 hp.. however i hear from people (i read in other threads) that it is junk and i will get better gains from other intakes.....

what intake system should i get for it, what is the highest recamended one?

also i want to get a bigger throttle body... what size should i get... and where is agood lace to get it?

would you also recemend getting a space with this throttle body?

thanks everyone, again i have a 2004 ls2 m6

Ryan


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

DRFT_GTO said:


> ok i have the K&N cold air intake for my car, they say it adds about 20 hp.. however i hear from people (i read in other threads) that it is junk and i will get better gains from other intakes.....
> 
> what intake system should i get for it, what is the highest recamended one?
> 
> ...


Wow... you must have the rarest GTO. They didn't come with the LS2 in 04!


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

haha iam sorry... i ment LS1


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Just about any aftermarket CAI is better then the kleenex box the car comes with. K&N claims you will see 14hp on the dyno or they will buy it back. Doesn't sound like junk to me. Plus it's louder, and louder is meaner.


----------



## PIL SUNG! (Jun 7, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> Just about any aftermarket CAI is better then the kleenex box the car comes with. K&N claims you will see 14hp on the dyno or they will buy it back. Doesn't sound like junk to me. Plus it's louder, and louder is meaner.


:agree


----------



## carbongoat (Sep 16, 2007)

i have the volant on my 05 m6 and im not impressed. going turbo so it doesnt matter anymore!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Everyone has an opinion, usually that theirs is the best. Well remember, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one. Who gives a crap if brand X dyno's at 1 more horsepower than brand Y for a measly $100.00 more. That 1 horsepower isn't going to be the deciding factor in a race.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the only advantage to an after market filter is a bigger, less restrictive filter area. that said ANY bigger cone filter is better so at $50 or less for a filter you can slap one on and get the HP dyno gains of any of them. the thing that differentiates a good one from an also ran then is how well it pulls cold air in. once again they are pretty much the same so if you have to get one pick the prettiest one. if you're serious about colder air right now you'll have to cut a hole in you car and make your own. as far as the throttle body, until you start modding for a lot more air flow (headers, cam, heads, exhaust) you won't see any power gains from one. if you want to port and polish your stocker. that will be worth maybe 5-8hp


----------



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

PIL SUNG! said:


> :agree


I agree. K&N Cai has definitely made the engine sound louder. It also improved throttle response, helped gas mileage and it looks good under the hood.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

OTRCAI nuff said


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

SloTymer said:


> Everyone has an opinion, usually that theirs is the best. Well remember, opinions are like a$$holes, everyone has one.


I agree opinions are like a$$holes, they stink.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Chrisco said:


> I agree opinions are like a$$holes, they stink.


ah but measurements are like....well, measurements


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

I chose the AEM over all others. Just for the simple reason it came with the dry type filter and the tube is coated for heat reflection.


----------



## VernLaw (Aug 3, 2007)

Have any K&N owners had a problem with the heat in the engine bay? 

I have read on a few sites that you often get a power DECREASE since you are sucking up all that hot air under the hood (and these big freaking engines keep the engine bay hotter than any car I have owned before!). Since I am in Florida, heat is a big concern. 

I just don't want this thing to boil over!


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> the only advantage to an after market filter is a bigger, less restrictive filter area. that said ANY bigger cone filter is better so at $50 or less for a filter you can slap one on and get the HP dyno gains of any of them. the thing that differentiates a good one from an also ran then is how well it pulls cold air in. once again they are pretty much the same so if you have to get one pick the prettiest one. if you're serious about colder air right now you'll have to cut a hole in you car and make your own. as far as the throttle body, until you start modding for a lot more air flow (headers, cam, heads, exhaust) you won't see any power gains from one. if you want to port and polish your stocker. that will be worth maybe 5-8hp


:agree , i cut a hole and made my own. yes i am satisfied and could tell i picked up a few ponies


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Air Intake*



vxssls1 said:


> OTRCAI nuff said


Would like to check into your intake system for my 06' Goat, would you send me some additional information?
KICKS06


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

i got one, cant complain


----------



## 06 Blue Devil (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Dominant Motorsports CAI setup on mne. Pic in sig.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Air Intakes*

I have purchased a few intakes in the past. K & N does make a great intake, I've had them for a '01 Formula, '02 Pontiac Grand Prix GT, '05 Chevy Silverado. I put a Volant Cold Air Intake on my '01 Dodge Ram 1500 Off Road. Airraid intake on a '02 Dodge Dakota, and some S & B Cold air Intake with a plexiglass clear cover for my '04 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP. Recently I put a AEM Brute Force Cold Air Intake System(silver, heat reflective) on my '06 GTO. I even purchased the k/n filter prewrap(black) and put on for extra protection, just rotated k/n logo around so that you cant see it. I like the oil free filter from AEM, the tube looks nice, and I could feel and hear a difference when installed. All the others were nice except for the Volant, which I didn't think was a great fit, didn't match up nicely and the S & B which looked nice and performed nice, but everything used velcro to install the entire thing. But, like everyone else says, opinions are like you know whats.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*intake set up.*



DRFT_GTO said:


> ok i have the K&N cold air intake for my car, they say it adds about 20 hp.. however i hear from people (i read in other threads) that it is junk and i will get better gains from other intakes.....
> 
> what intake system should i get for it, what is the highest recamended one?
> 
> ...



On a good day you might get 8-10 HP with a Cold Air Intake, I went with AEM because it'e filter breathes much better and air flows better with it. how do you have a LS2 in a 04 GTO. the 04 had a LS1


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Air Intake*

No matter what type of Cold Air Intake you use, it is a good idea to wrap it with a heat reflective material , check out mine


----------

